# SSS Productions



## Skinny (Mar 16, 2009)

Greetings! 
I am Skinny, Owner of SSS Production, based in Denver, CO. We're a small operation that does sound, lighting, and staging for events, shows, etc. 

We have also started to do some installs for clubs. I have become a dealer for some DMX controllers, and lighting fixtures, speaker manufacturers, trussing, etc. We're growing quickly. 

I have VERY much enjoyed learning from others on CB. When I google a topic, CB is always one of the first entries, and invariably, has the answer I am looking for. 

Feel free to contact me via email, phone, etc. about anything. I always try to be helpful. 

Skinny, 303.875.5678 Skinny***sproductions.net

www.sssproductions.net


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to CB Skinny! Glad to have you here.

~Dave


----------

